# Do you long for nature?



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Do you feel a strong need to go outside to be in nature and have nature around you, for example to climb or hike in the mountains, care for plants, animals etc.?
I surely know I do, and I wonder if other people feel the same way...


----------



## 546407 (Apr 21, 2019)

Always, since I was a kid.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

The landscapes you posted are man-made 'natural corners'. Are you into the wild, pristine sights as well? Kind of like this?


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Absolutely no.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Miami Connection's Server said:


> You have no idea.
> 
> Unlike most, I don't just talk, I've actually taken very concrete steps of living it. I bought land in the middle of nowhere, bare field, today, a house stands on it. The frost wave has prevented me from completing the interior, but it's meager weeks away now.
> 
> ...


Oh absolutely! Your pictures are stunning! I love it


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Allostasis said:


> Absolutely no.


May I ask why? I just wonder.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Yeah! it snowed in so I haven't been able to go trail running but I have still tried to walk the paths I can.



Miami Connection's Server said:


> You have no idea.
> 
> Unlike most, I don't just talk, I've actually taken very concrete steps of living it. I bought land in the middle of nowhere, bare field, today, a house stands on it. The frost wave has prevented me from completing the interior, but it's meager weeks away now.
> 
> And I'm not stopping there. I think everything about the urban landscape is inherently flawed, unnatural, and unhealthy for a human being. Lets you get by, miserably, stunted, and numbed. Not the kind of life I'm interested in.


I get where you come from, but I just try to see this as a challenge for urban planning 



> The landscapes you posted are man-made 'natural corners'. Are you into the wild, pristine sights as well? Kind of like this?
> View attachment 873926
> View attachment 873927


IDK that beach looks pretty cleaned to me


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes! Always. I love walking in my garden, tending flowers, going to the beach and taking walks etc. I moved back home to the Caribbean from Canada so that I could feel the sun on my skin and sink my toes into sand. Canada has nature too, but I feel closer to it in the Caribbean.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

DOGSOUP said:


> Yeah! it snowed in so I haven't been able to go trail running but I have still tried to walk the paths I can.
> 
> 
> I get where you come from, but I just try to see this as a challenge for urban planning
> ...


Lol, take up the urban planning challenge. I won't be checking in to experience the results. 

Beaches don't need to be cleaned when there are no people polluting them in the first place.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Miami Connection's Server said:


> Lol, take up the urban planning challenge. I won't be checking in to experience the results.
> 
> Beaches don't need to be cleaned when there are no people polluting them in the first place.


I find the beaches where I live to be naturally clean, for the most part.
Here is another natural beach.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

The whole of Iceland has pristine clean beaches along its entire coast.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Miami Connection's Server said:


> Lol, take up the urban planning challenge. I won't be checking in to experience the results.


Oh, I am.



> Beaches don't need to be cleaned when there are no people polluting them in the first place.


Depends on the currents. I would expect to see some drift wood at least


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

Of course, I’d love to have a *bed with six degrees of freedom* that makes me feel like I’m watching the Milky Way from a lurching boat in the evening, a bed that lets me wake up the next morning in the berth of a rattling train heading north, showing me the Scottish countryside through the window; new data for the next three surprises would be loaded automatically, three because the siesta must also be taken care of.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Electra said:


> May I ask why? I just wonder.


Nothing wrong with nature and longing for it. Just combination of several factors makes it redundant for me to experience it directly.
I can appreciate aesthetics, but visualization of it is enough to satisfy my needs. I feel too impartial towards nature to want to interact with it, it is just objects, yet sometimes arranged in a way that I find pleasing.

It isn't limited to wild nature, though. Banal urban locations about which many can't care less often appear beautiful too, even magical. I may also imagine how the same images were experienced by many different humans with wide range of states of mind, memories. Or some other associations/images will appear within further "enriching" my experience.

But this direct experience exhausts me very quickly and makes me want to shut down. I don't need to physically be around to experience similar effects.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Plugging into nature is one of my fave things in life. 

Studies have shown that there's correlation between green space exposure and level of mental health.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

yep. taking nature pics is one of my hobbies.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

At this point, only partially. If asked a few months ago, I wanted to go back to the trail after I did a trail the first time in May.

Attempting to endure the elements taught me how great it is that I don’t normally have to endure the elements.

It is good mental training. A training I did not complete. Maybe like 3% complete. I was only there for 3 days. 100 days should make the outdoors become second nature, and perhaps I will be able to sleep soundly at night in the elements.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

YES I DO

If there are not much bugs...


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

I do. I like disconnecting from society sometimes. I like feeling the wind hit my skin and watching pretty aesthetics. When I feel tired from the hectic pace of the city I like that 'freedom' feel that nature gives me. It's refreshing.

I'm not sure if I would live in a greener/more natural place, but visiting and relaxing from time to time, absolutely. Weekends by the country are great.


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

Abso-freakin-lutely! Feel free when I'm there and rejuvenated from it. It's why I love to trail run.

About a decade ago, I was strongly considering extreme simplification and living much more among nature, job and home.

Even at my current home my favorite place to read or write is outside on our patio.


----------

